#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  > Money Spells >  >  >  magic for making money?

## Heres_

This question sound naive, but this is one of the most looked for things in history and I wonder if exists any magical way for atracting money, and if so, which is the best.

Sigils, servitors, daily meditation, candle magic?

Is possble through hard work in any of these methods to atract money in lotteries and other soruces or wealth?

I look forward al your opinions.

Thanks

----------


## Ula

I did a prosperity jar spell beginning of summer for help when we might need it. My husband is now home full time and we knew it would be tight. If we needed a boost we shook the jar. We also put an ad in the paper every week that my husband sews. I applied for a grant to help with my son's school and we both put wares on etsy. It has never failed us. My husband always seems to get a good sewing job after a shake. We don't use it too often to let the energy build back up and we don't ask for more than we need, not want. 

I think on almost any work you need to put in some effort of your own. The more energy you give the more you get.

----------


## Heres_

Thanks for your kind, interesting and wise words.

will try with candles and with sigils. could you let me know any good, reliable and complete internet resource for each of these two methods?

By the way, I have a doubt: If invoking or using sigils of benefic entities, for example planetary intelligences, could be any problem? I am speaking always of benefic entities.

Best Wishes

----------


## chestermccoy

In that case I would suggest familiarity with that system, and being in good standing of those entities. I myself am only knowledge of the Roman system, so I probably wouldnt be able to help you with that.

----------


## Heres_

> In that case I would suggest familiarity with that system, and being in good standing of those entities. I myself am only knowledge of the Roman system, so I probably wouldnt be able to help you with that.


Thanks for your answer: what is exactly the Roman System?

----------


## Heres_

> money money nonet and why?


Money is also important.

----------


## Sweet

**** never works for me.

----------


## redmonk

If you want money the easiest way is to work like everyone else . But there are method of earning money with magic , ever heard about the alchemic way of turning metal into gold ? 
It is possible , however , not easy like anything in magic, if someone tell it is easy they are liars this is really hard and 99% of the world population cant do it, those who cant do it usually say this type of thing dont exist.

----------


## chestermccoy

It truly depends. If you want to work the actual Roman system, I can be of little help. I was referring to the use of greco-roman gods. Hermes is the god of currency, amongst other things. There is much more relevant information, such as his sigil, his day (wednesday) hours for calling, sacred herbs, ect.

----------


## Iza

I moved this thread to money spells.

----------


## Jackal

Sigils are not always the best for this.
It might of been me, but bear in mind they affect the subconcious. When I did one for money, I gained it at the expense of another, yet all I could think about was more. Not always a good idea to do sigils for money unless you NEED it

----------

